# For those in the Concord, NC area



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BB and I will be heading down for shows there this weekend. Friday-Sunday there will be shows at the Cabarrus Arena and Events Center. 

Here are the times and ring numbers, there are only 3 weims so it will go fast, but I will be there all day long. 

Friday- Ring 6 at 9:30 AM, I will also be at ring 6 at 1:00 PM.
Saturday- Ring 1 at 1:00 PM, I will be at Ring 6 at 12:15 and 1:15 as well
Sunday- Ring 6 at 1:15 PM, I will also be at Ring 2 at 12:15 and Ring 4 at 11:45


----------

